# Saver fare to Super-liner roomette upgrade



## Jim (May 7, 2018)

Hi-

I purchased a saver fare ticket in 21 Texas Eagle. Now I decided to upgrade it roomette & called up Amtrak- the agent said- Saver fares cannot be upgraded to superliner roomette. If I do upgrade then he will have to charge a 25% cancellation fee + the roomette's current fare. Is this correct? It doesn't sound right- Does anyone in the forum knows about this recent changes?

The agent said he has been w/ Amtrak for 7 years so he knows saver fares cannot be upgraded. I'm having hard time believing that. I did upgrade last time in 2014 and din't have this issue, but back then Amtrak didn't charge a 25% cancellation fee on saver fares after 24 hrs of booking.

My question is- is there a way to get that upgrade by paying the current price or cheaper but not pay an extra 25% (as cancellation fee)?

Thank you,

Tapash


----------



## caravanman (May 7, 2018)

The terms are shown on the Amtrak website, if you make a pretend booking, and then click on the arrow on the "saver" column header, it shows the dropdown info.

The agent is correct, you only loose 25% of the saver fare after 24 hrs. You can't buy a "saver" and then upgrade, as the "saver" might be cheaper than the low bucket price applied to all sleepers. Given that these are special discounted cheaper fares, that seems fair to me?

From Amtrak website:

"Saver Fares are deeply discounted, lowest-cost available fares. Saver Fares availability is limited and require advance purchase, so book early."

100% refundable within 24 hours of purchase
After 24 hours:
Non-refundable
25% cancellation fee
75% credit on a non-refundable eVoucher

Ed.


----------



## the_traveler (May 7, 2018)

The rail fare portion of a sleeper is the low bucket based on a regular rate. The Saver fare is discounted from this low bucket, and thus is lower.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 7, 2018)

Unfortunately for you, the agent is correct. Like many transportation deep discount tickets, most are non-refundable, non-changeable, non-upgradeable. With Amtrak, you pay the 25% fee, but you get the 75% to apply to the roomette.


----------



## cpotisch (May 7, 2018)

It is correct that you can’t just pay the room charge on top of a Saver fare, since rooms are the lowest Value fare plus the accommodation charge. However, wouldn’t the OP have the option to just pay the price difference between his Saver ticket and the roomette ticket? Saver doesn’t have any change fees, so why would cancellation be the only option?


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 7, 2018)

The Super Saver fare is not changeable or upgradeable so has to be canceled and the remaining funds applied to the new ticket.


----------



## the_traveler (May 7, 2018)

You are correct that there is no change fee - because it is NON-CHANGEABLE! Thus the only option is cancellation.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 7, 2018)

If you don't like the idea of a carrier penalizing you for attempting to upgrade a cheaper fare to a more expensive fare I'd suggest you take your business elsewhere.


----------



## cpotisch (May 7, 2018)

Seems to imply that you can change Savers.

https://www.amtrak.com/guide-to-fares


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 7, 2018)

I found that you can change your "Saver" date of travel with no Change Fee as long as the Saver fare is available for the new date of travel. The Saver fare ticket does need to be canceled for other changes. It is highly discounted, therefore limited or no options after initial 24 hours.


----------



## cpotisch (May 7, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> I found that you can change your "Saver" date of travel with no Change Fee as long as the Saver fare is available for the new date of travel. The Saver fare ticket does need to be canceled for other changes. It is highly discounted, therefore limited or no options after initial 24 hours.


Thanks. So in that case, I will agree that the agent was definitely right. You have to pay the 25% cancellation fee and get the roomette on a new reservation.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2018)

Thank you all for your comments. Basically I shouldn't book a saver class fare in future for long distance travel.

Anyways, I think Amtrak should have a section about Upgrades from different fare classes and clarify things.

How about on board upgrades? Does the conductor have to cancel w/ 25% penalty & re-book? Also, if they cancel while on board that might be more troubling as I might loose all the money & have no seat while on the train. Also, that would probably be very troublesome work for conductor and not wanting to do it.


----------



## cpotisch (May 7, 2018)

Jim said:


> Thank you all for your comments. Basically I shouldn't book a saver class fare in future for long distance travel.
> 
> Anyways, I think Amtrak should have a section about Upgrades from different fare classes and clarify things.
> 
> How about on board upgrades? Does the conductor have to cancel w/ 25% penalty & re-book? Also, if they cancel while on board that might be more troubling as I might loose all the money & have no seat while on the train. Also, that would probably be very troublesome work for conductor and not wanting to do it.


You shouldn't book a Saver fare for long distance travel if you later plan to change the ticket. If you're certain about how and when you want to travel, by all means, book a Saver fare.

As to onboard upgrades, the change/cancellation policies are identical on the train to how they are on the phone. It used to be that onboard upgrades automatically went to the lowest bucket, but now it's just the standard ticket price. Actually if memory serves, to change your ticket onboard you just call USA-RAIL anyway, so the process is identical.

However, if it's a Saver fare and the train has already left the station, it seems like you would actually forfeit the entire amount, since you can't change your ticket, and the train would have already left the station...


----------



## cpotisch (May 7, 2018)

Jim said:


> I think Amtrak should have a section about Upgrades from different fare classes and clarify things.


I think that's pretty useful:
https://www.amtrak.com/guide-to-fares


----------



## chakk (May 9, 2018)

I haven’t observed conductors booking upgrades to sleeper space on LDTs in recent years. They always refer the customer to call Amtrak on their cell phone to book the upgrade on the trains I’ve been riding.


----------



## AlamoWye (May 10, 2018)

That's what I remember trying to do in Lamy, NM to get a sleeper. Unfortunately, NO cell service there. Luckily the station manager stepped in and helped but that potential assistance seems to be going away also.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 10, 2018)

Amtrak doesn't want the Conductors handling Upgrades when they don't have access to see availability and to update availability.


----------



## Ryan (May 10, 2018)

How do you figure that Amtrak doesn’t want conductors doing that?


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 10, 2018)

There took away the capability they had to check availability and sell it years ago.


----------



## Ryan (May 10, 2018)

They have always had the ability to call and check.

I was asking what basis you had for the “Amtrak doesn’t want” part. Are you privy to internal discussions about the topic?


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 10, 2018)

Taking away the capability, pushed the responsibility to the Amtrak Agents. I know in several instances, trying to upgrade with the Conductor , often was limited to their availability to check and to do the transaction. When they used the satellite communication there was delay for the message to the computer and the computer's response, then similar delays completing the sale of the room. But few people has cell phones back then and cell coverage was urban only.


----------



## Ryan (May 10, 2018)

What capability did they take away?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 10, 2018)

Ryan said:


> What capability did they take away?


Good point. Amtrak conductors have been finding excuses to refuse processing onboard upgrades for a long time now. In that regard I guess nothing really has changed.


----------



## Ryan (May 10, 2018)

Not that I disagree, but my question centered more on technical capability than it did conductor’s willingness.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 10, 2018)

Here is a photo of the satellite antenna on the engine and also the keyboard used, and the keyboard mounted in the cab. I can not find my photo of the antenna that the Conductor used. (For some reason my three photos will not load, sorry)


----------



## Ryan (May 10, 2018)

Why are you fixated on this satellite equipment? The conductor still has the ability to check on inventory and pricing. Yes, the method has changed, but the procedure is still for the conductor to handle the transaction in communication with the mother ship.


----------



## cpotisch (May 11, 2018)

In recent years, when I've talked to people who upgrade onboard, they've said that you have to call to do so. It's still a little bit of work for the conductor to check your modified ticket, but I don't think it would be enough of a bother that he/she would be particularly resistant to it. Just my hunch, though.


----------



## the_traveler (May 11, 2018)

The only “extra” work the Conductor now has to do is the normal ticket lifting - since the reservation and payment was done by you over the phone. Years ago, the Conductor had to call reservations to determine the fare AND notify them to remove that room from inventory AND do the required paperwork AND collect payment.


----------



## Ryan (May 11, 2018)

That procedure is still available to them, if they opt to do it.


----------



## M Lincoln (May 14, 2018)

I"m very confused about this thread. In late February I bought a saver fare ticket on the Southwest Chief. About 2 weeks later the roomette fare came down 4 days before boarding date. I called Amtrak and asked if I could upgrade to the roomette and how much it would cost; the difference was exactly the difference between what I had paid and the cost of the roomette at low bucket price. I thanked the agent for the information, hung up and reconsidered my options. When I called back in a few minutes I got a different agent and it was all the same as I was told, I then went ahead with the upgrade. No cancellation fee was added to my upgraded reservation, and it was the same reservation number, so it wasn't like it was cancelled.

Now I may be going back to Chicago to help family after a surgery.... and I may be making another reservation soon. And now I'm learning that if I make a Saver fare reservation it will cost me a cancellation fee if I choose to upgrade it to a roomette. Maybe I was just lucky, twice? I will be more aware now.


----------



## cpotisch (May 14, 2018)

M Lincoln said:


> I"m very confused about this thread. In late February I bought a saver fare ticket on the Southwest Chief. About 2 weeks later the roomette fare came down 4 days before boarding date. I called Amtrak and asked if I could upgrade to the roomette and how much it would cost; the difference was exactly the difference between what I had paid and the cost of the roomette at low bucket price. I thanked the agent for the information, hung up and reconsidered my options. When I called back in a few minutes I got a different agent and it was all the same as I was told, I then went ahead with the upgrade. No cancellation fee was added to my upgraded reservation, and it was the same reservation number, so it wasn't like it was cancelled.
> 
> Now I may be going back to Chicago to help family after a surgery.... and I may be making another reservation soon. And now I'm learning that if I make a Saver fare reservation it will cost me a cancellation fee if I choose to upgrade it to a roomette. Maybe I was just lucky, twice? I will be more aware now.


There is tremendous variation between the actual policies and what the agents do. Many are very helpful and knowledgeable, and many have no idea whatsoever what the rules are, what the trains offer, etc. So you probably got lucky. That said, if you're sure that you want to end up with a roomette, just start with a roomette. If you'll be fine with coach, get a saver fare.


----------



## M Lincoln (May 14, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> M Lincoln said:
> 
> 
> > I"m very confused about this thread. In late February I bought a saver fare ticket on the Southwest Chief. About 2 weeks later the roomette fare came down 4 days before boarding date. I called Amtrak and asked if I could upgrade to the roomette and how much it would cost; the difference was exactly the difference between what I had paid and the cost of the roomette at low bucket price. I thanked the agent for the information, hung up and reconsidered my options. When I called back in a few minutes I got a different agent and it was all the same as I was told, I then went ahead with the upgrade. No cancellation fee was added to my upgraded reservation, and it was the same reservation number, so it wasn't like it was cancelled.
> ...


Thanks, I will probably go coach this time because I think I will be making the reservation on short notice, so I doubt I will be able to get a Saver fare or a low bucket roomette price. It will likely be a Value fare and I won't pay the much high tier fares for the sleeper <sigh>, oh well.

Last time I noticed the coach fares had sold out for ABQ - CHI, and I got very nervous about the prospect of sleeping in a packed coach.... but once on the train I saw that the sold out portion was really from Kansas City (7:30 am) eastward and there was plenty of room to spread out for the coach passengers overnight. In fact there was a whole empty coach car overnight. But the above discussions on this thread and quotes of policy made me much smarter and more aware. I very much appreciate the shared information of experiences here. I loved having the sleeper but I have to look at the big picture and the round trip costs. I do hope I get to do a sleeper again sometime, it was a blast! Fabulous service! A true luxury experience. m--


----------



## chakk (May 16, 2018)

You might check online to see if roomette to K.C., then coach to Chitown, would save you some money compared to roomette all the way.


----------



## M Lincoln (May 17, 2018)

chakk said:


> You might check online to see if roomette to K.C., then coach to Chitown, would save you some money compared to roomette all the way.


Thanks, I tied looking that up, but for the day I picked I couldn't get the Saver fare for the KCY - CHI segment. It all depends on the day they ask me come out - the reason for the trip is to help after surgery, so I don't get to pick the date. I do think breaking it into segments could be a money saver and I will certainly look for that. The KCY - CHI portion was sold out on my last trip, so I don't know how that effects the pricing buckets. Doing something last minute could work out, I got the roomette last time at low bucket just a few days out.


----------



## cpotisch (May 17, 2018)

It's very possible that you'll find significant savings if you take a sleeper most of the way, and switch to coach for the last couple stops.


----------



## M Lincoln (May 17, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> It's very possible that you'll find significant savings if you take a sleeper most of the way, and switch to coach for the last couple stops.


That is an interesting tactic I hadn't thought of but will check out! Great idea and thank you for sharing that! m--


----------



## cpotisch (May 17, 2018)

Good luck! Sometimes even a 40 minute shorter ride can be $100+ cheaper. One example is on the Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited, with which it's about $200 cheaper to board at the second stop, rather than LAX.


----------

